# :: ECS Tuning :: Ziza A3 Interior LED Lighting Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

You won't believe the difference an LED lighting package makes in your car until you see it with your own eyes. LED illumination is a far brighter and friendlier light, crisp and clean, especially when compared to the dingy yellow glow from conventional filament style bulbs.

Now you can do a complete LED conversion using our Audi A3 LED Interior Lighting Kit. It contains all the LEDs needed for a total lighting upgrade. No need for guesswork or complicated ordering of individual bulbs.

Free Shipping

Fits:
Audi A3 (2003+)

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any other questions. 

Jason


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Will replacing with these led bulbs give off any bulb out errors?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you guys tested this kit in an A3? I'd be interested to know if there is any flickering, and how the lamps handle dimming, like when you open and close the doors.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> Will replacing with these led bulbs give off any bulb out errors?


No these will not throw any bulb out errors 



TBomb said:


> Have you guys tested this kit in an A3? I'd be interested to know if there is any flickering, and how the lamps handle dimming, like when you open and close the doors.


Yes we have tested these in an A3 and have not experienced any flickering and there's no issues with dimming. 

Jason


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> No these will not throw any bulb out errors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tested on a 2013 a3?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

No these were tested on a 06 A3 

Jason


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> No these were tested on a 06 A3
> 
> Jason


Hmmmm ok, I know that the rear plate bulbs on the 06's dont give off a error either when switching to leds but on the newer years they do. So I'd have wait until you test it in a newer model a3.

Please let me know when ever this is done, I'm very interested tho!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

This thread is for interior LED lights, the license plate LED's are not included in this kit. 

Jason


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> This thread is for interior LED lights, the license plate LED's are not included in this kit.
> 
> Jason


I know that, I'm just saying for the bulb out errors...on the older a3's when switching to led bulbs don't they give out errors. But on the newer a3's they will give a bulb out error. 

So if you can please test the interior lights out on a 2011+ a3 that would be great.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Someone buy this and try it out. :laugh:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

There's not any indication on any model that will tell you if you have an interior bulb out. 

In all the cars we've tested these in not once has there ever been a bulb out error for an interior light. 

Jason


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> There's not any indication on any model that will tell you if you have an interior bulb out.
> 
> In all the cars we've tested these in not once has there ever been a bulb out error for an interior light.
> 
> Jason


Ok so if I purchase them and for some crazy reason they do dim or give a bulb out error will you guys pay for the shipping back on the return?

I can be the guinea pig for these on a newer model.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> Ok so if I purchase them and for some crazy reason they do dim or give a bulb out error will you guys pay for the shipping back on the return?
> 
> I can be the guinea pig for these on a newer model.


I don't handle customer service, you would have to discus that with them if you find you have any issues. 

1-800-924-5172 ex 134 is the number to call. 

Jason


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> In all the cars we've tested these in not once has there ever been a bulb out error for an interior light.
> 
> Jason


True, if I recall, none of the interior (dome, floor lighting, etc) give bulb out warnings.

I don't have this kit, but do run different LEDs w/ resistors as well.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> True, if I recall, none of the interior (dome, floor lighting, etc) give bulb out warnings.
> 
> I don't have this kit, but do run different LEDs w/ resistors as well.


(With resistors) is the key here...that means there is still a different voltage load then the stock bulbs.

I guess I will just have to call and see what they can do for me if they dim or give errors out.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

So I called the customer service and they said they would cover the return shipping if they gave out any errors or if anything dimmed with these bulbs. 

Im ordering them right now so I'll post pictures and keep this thread updated once I install them.

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> So I called the customer service and they said they would cover the return shipping if they gave out any errors or if anything dimmed with these bulbs.
> 
> Im ordering them right now so I'll post pictures and keep this thread updated once I install them.
> 
> Thanks! :beer:


I wouldn't be worried about anything dimming, I'd be worried about them NOT dimming, or flickering when dimming.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

only thing that shows bulb out is the trunk light, and that will ONLY show on vagcom scan.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> only thing that shows bulb out is the trunk light, and that will ONLY show on vagcom scan.


Well that's fine as long as there isn't a pesky error on my dash.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> So I called the customer service and they said they would cover the return shipping if they gave out any errors or if anything dimmed with these bulbs.
> 
> Im ordering them right now so I'll post pictures and keep this thread updated once I install them.
> 
> Thanks! :beer:


Nice :thumbup:

Thanks for being the guinea pig:laugh:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for being the guinea pig:laugh:


Np you know what they say..."you gotta pay to play." :thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Does these use resistors or does it use some CANBUS error cancelling technology(?).

Also, the everything minus the 2 vanity mirror set is half the cost, why is the 2 vanity bulbs (smaller version of the dome bulb) more than the dome + every other bulbs out there.

Is there a set minus the trunk LEDs? Many people here already have dual trunk LEDs.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

LWNY said:


> Does these use resistors or does it use some CANBUS error cancelling technology(?).
> 
> Also, the everything minus the 2 vanity mirror set is half the cost, why is the 2 vanity bulbs (smaller version of the dome bulb) more than the dome + every other bulbs out there.
> 
> Is there a set minus the trunk LEDs? Many people here already have dual trunk LEDs.


From what I understand the interior lights don't through code errors. Which makes sense since you would not need a warning since you could see for yourself.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> From what I understand the interior lights don't through code errors. Which makes sense since you would not need a warning since you could see for yourself.


the low tech way would just put a resistor in parallel with the LEDs so it suck up enough power to simulate a regular bulb. The newer technologies only put in a load during startup, when the diagnostic tests on every component are being performed, and afterward, it is disabled, thus running cooler and thus the LEDs lasting longer.


Also, have these bulbs been tested so that they all shut off completely? Or do they stay really dim until it is completely shut off.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

My kit gets here Monday the 24th so I'll be installing them then, I'll take good pics and a video of how they dim. 

Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> My kit gets here Monday the 24th so I'll be installing them then, I'll take good pics and a video of how they dim.
> 
> Stay tuned for updates!


 opcorn:opcorn: 

Looking forward to it :thumbup:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

there are no bulb out warnings for interior lights. If an interior light is out all you do is look at it and you'll know. The exterior have warning because you can't see them. All this resistor talk is a moot point.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Famiry purchase? :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Famiry purchase? :thumbup:opcorn:


 Good luck..it's been tested w/ them. No go.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the order! I'm glad to hear CS would be willing to work with you if there is any issues. I didn't want to say anything and then have them turn around and say they wouldn't cover it. 

We actually do not offer any specific discounts as we try to price our products as competitive as possible so everyone can take advantage of the same savings. 

Never hurts to ask though! 

Jason


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> We actually do not offer any specific discounts as we try to price our products as competitive as possible so everyone can take advantage of the same savings.


 Shipping charges..That's a different story. Probably be cheaper to fly to China and pick the bulbs up yourself.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey guys I got my Ziza led interior bulbs from ESCtuning today, thanks for the quick shipping! The install was breeze I just followed their installation pdf, it took me about 20min for all the bulbs I just used a lil flathead screwdriver...super easy! 

Just to clarify...there are *NO* bulb out errors on the dis and the headlights/ tail lights *DO NOT* dim when the leds light up. Also the led bulbs themselves do not flicker when turning on or off. But the front dome lights *DO* stay barely lit when switched to turn on when the doors are open. So after you lock your car the dome lights dim out but do not dim out completely they are very very very dim (barely visible). This This only happens with the front dome lights, the rears turn off completely. (Will this drain my battery?) 

Here are some pictures of them installed: 

































And here's a little video of how they dim:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> Hey guys I got my Ziza led interior bulbs from ESCtuning today, thanks for the quick shipping! The install was breeze I just followed their installation pdf, it took me about 20min for all the bulbs I just used a lil flathead screwdriver...super easy!
> 
> Just to clarify...there are *NO* bulb out errors on the dis and the headlights/ tail lights *DO NOT* dim when the leds light up. Also the led bulbs themselves do not flicker when turning on or off. But the front dome lights *DO* stay barely lit when switched to turn on when the doors are open. So after you lock your car the dome lights dim out but do not dim out completely they are very very very dim (barely visible). This This only happens with the front dome lights, the rears turn off completely. (Will this drain my battery?)


 that's what i asked, but got no answer. The car will usually shut the light of if you have it left on after 10 min or so, but at this low drain, it might not know. But the consensus is that it was always there, but it was not powerful enough to light the reg bulbs.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it visible in the video? I didn't notice the dim light. 

LWNY, that may well be possible. The wire could have current but no visible light. What makes LED's efficient is they only give off visible light, unlike traditional wired lights.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Is it visible in the video? I didn't notice the dim light.
> 
> LWNY, that may well be possible. The wire could have current but no visible light. What makes LED's efficient is they only give off visible light, unlike traditional wired lights.


 No its not visible in the video, its super dim barely visible. Well I'll let you guys know if my car battery ever dies...my car is only 2 weeks old so we'll definitely know it's the bulbs if my battery dies.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Bought the same set. But only the front 2 bulbs fit The rears are a different bulb all together and the trunk bulb will do a light flicker and that's it. I haven't tried the glove box light yet. So far 2 out of 8 bulbs work


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

greyjetta said:


> Bought the same set. But only the front 2 bulbs fit The rears are a different bulb all together and the trunk bulb will do a light flicker and that's it. I haven't tried the glove box light yet. So far 2 out of 8 bulbs work


 The rear bulbs should be the same bulbs as the front map lights...did you flip the bulb itself? Something about the polarity makes them only work with a the bulb installed a certain way. That's very weird because all my bulb fit and work like a charm.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

greyjetta u will need resistor for trunk or get dual trunk lights


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> greyjetta u will need resistor for trunk or get dual trunk lights


 Is it cuz he has a a4?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Is it cuz he has a a4?


 my a3 did the same.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> my a3 did the same.


 Hmmm that's weird...mine are fine.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Hmmm that's weird...mine are fine.


 most likely they fix it on 2012. 

2006-2009 have problem with trunk lights flicker then turn off with standard led bulb. Not the ziza ones.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

All my footwell/trunk lights flash when I start up my car. It's pretty badass :thumbup:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> The rear bulbs should be the same bulbs as the front map lights...did you flip the bulb itself? Something about the polarity makes them only work with a the bulb installed a certain way. That's very weird because all my bulb fit and work like a charm.


 No the bulbs they sent for the rear are a completely different bulb then the front. I should have gotten 4 of the same for front and rear dom lights but only 2 fit. For the rear I guess I'll have to buy some resistors


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> Is it cuz he has a a4?


 Had a a4 which is now gone and have a A3 now. Maybe I should update my profile


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> greyjetta u will need resistor for trunk or get dual trunk lights


 I bought the 50$ dual trunk light off ecs and they did the same thing


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> I bought the 50$ dual trunk light off ecs and they did the same thing


 i dont reckon ecs selling dual trunk lights. 

Did you physically connect 2 lights to the trunk? 
If you did it should not flash then give out.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i dont reckon ecs selling dual trunk lights.
> 
> Did you physically connect 2 lights to the trunk?
> If you did it should not flash then give out.


 http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/LED/ES2070642/


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/LED/ES2070642/


 u install both right? and they both flicker and give out? Both are connected to the drivrside correct? 

if you install 1 then it will flicker and die. 

I use that exact kit on my car and no problems


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i dont reckon ecs selling dual trunk lights.
> 
> Did you physically connect 2 lights to the trunk?
> If you did it should not flash then give out.


 That looks great!!! Where can I get some?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

greyjetta said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/LED/ES2070642/


 should have gone with oemmods. handmade. 



krazyboi said:


> All my footwell/trunk lights flash when I start up my car. It's pretty badass :thumbup:


 just like the florescent lights in the mainlander's living room


----------



## ipponrg (Dec 25, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> No its not visible in the video, its super dim barely visible. Well I'll let you guys know if my car battery ever dies...my car is only 2 weeks old so we'll definitely know it's the bulbs if my battery dies.


 I'd be interested in this lighting kit IF *AND ONLY IF* your car battery doesnt die


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

what is with these companies?? they offer these "specials" (especially on lights) and then when you purchase them they have not been tested thoroughly. i purchased some HID fogs from OEMPLUS, first off no instructions. next, the ones i finally got were incorrect. then the lights did not work. then i order this light set. good news most of it seems to work, bad news as has been mentioned here the main two interior bulbs stay lit dimly after illuminated. whether opening door or turning them on from inside. after a period of time (not determined yet) they finally go totally dim. i am not sure if that is an auto off feature that is in the car itself (so a light left on doesn't kill the battery) or if they finally run out of residual power. THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN DISCOVERED AND ADDRESSED. i don't know if they need a resistor to soak up the last bits of power quickly or what. these are likely going back. have to see what ECS says about it.


----------



## ipponrg (Dec 25, 2010)

Someone On this thread also said since LED bulbs need so little power that any current would dimly lit it. I don't know what long term effect this has on the battery so waiting for more reviews to come


----------



## gixerson (Aug 8, 2012)

Uber-A3 said:


> Shipping charges..That's a different story. Probably be cheaper to fly to China and pick the bulbs up yourself.


+1

$53.86 to ship LED lights to Greece.
Even funnier when you consider the lights are less than the shipping at $49.95 :screwy:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Bull_D said:


> what is with these companies?? they offer these "specials" (especially on lights) and then when you purchase them they have not been tested thoroughly. i purchased some HID fogs from OEMPLUS, first off no instructions. next, the ones i finally got were incorrect. then the lights did not work. then i order this light set. good news most of it seems to work, bad news as has been mentioned here the main two interior bulbs stay lit dimly after illuminated. whether opening door or turning them on from inside. after a period of time (not determined yet) they finally go totally dim. i am not sure if that is an auto off feature that is in the car itself (so a light left on doesn't kill the battery) or if they finally run out of residual power. THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN DISCOVERED AND ADDRESSED. i don't know if they need a resistor to soak up the last bits of power quickly or what. these are likely going back. have to see what ECS says about it.



PM'd 

Jason


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

gixerson said:


> +1
> 
> $53.86 to ship LED lights to Greece.
> Even funnier when you consider the lights are less than the shipping at $49.95 :screwy:



50 is for the custom ecs box and tape and packing.


----------



## gixerson (Aug 8, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> 50 is for the custom ecs box and tape and packing.


For that price i'd expect it delivered on the in person by Jessica Alba :laugh:


----------



## G26 (Jun 3, 2010)

I recently purchased and installed the complete Ziza LED Interior package from ECS. I have a 2006 A3 3.2 and I am experiencing the same issues. Both front dome lights stay lit (dim) when light switch is set to come on when doors are open, doesn't matter if car is running or turned off, they stay lit unless switch is set to OFF. In addition, led for the rear cargo area will only flash 5x then become disabled. A VCDS scan reveals a short to ground error on the rear lamp. Aside from those two issues, they look great and are way brighter than the OEM equipped incadescents. Hopefully I can get the rear lamp up and running soon, I can live with the dim lit dome lights up front.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

This is bummin me out! Was looking forward to a good set of LED's


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

G26 said:


> I recently purchased and installed the complete Ziza LED Interior package from ECS. I have a 2006 A3 3.2 and I am experiencing the same issues. Both front dome lights stay lit (dim) when light switch is set to come on when doors are open, doesn't matter if car is running or turned off, they stay lit unless switch is set to OFF. In addition, led for the rear cargo area will only flash 5x then become disabled. A VCDS scan reveals a short to ground error on the rear lamp. Aside from those two issues, they look great and are way brighter than the OEM equipped incadescents. Hopefully I can get the rear lamp up and running soon, I can live with the dim lit dome lights up front.



post if you get it sorted, please.


----------



## r32nj (Aug 26, 2007)

What is required to get a RIGHT side trunk light installed? Is the A3 wired for it already?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

r32nj said:


> What is required to get a RIGHT side trunk light installed? Is the A3 wired for it already?


Tp ser you harness give you velly good dear. Make it prug n pray.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We may have found a solution. We have a car here and were still doing some testing. Once we have a confirmed solution I will post in this thread. 

Jason


----------



## r32nj (Aug 26, 2007)

Rob,

I cannot understand your reply...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ah, I see you haven't got your super secret tp decoder ring yet. :laugh:

He makes a harness to piggy back the right side light off the left side. It's basically plug and play.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

G26 said:


> I recently purchased and installed the complete Ziza LED Interior package from ECS. I have a 2006 A3 3.2 and I am experiencing the same issues. Both front dome lights stay lit (dim) when light switch is set to come on when doors are open, doesn't matter if car is running or turned off, they stay lit unless switch is set to OFF. In addition, led for the rear cargo area will only flash 5x then become disabled. A VCDS scan reveals a short to ground error on the rear lamp. Aside from those two issues, they look great and are way brighter than the OEM equipped incadescents. Hopefully I can get the rear lamp up and running soon, I can live with the dim lit dome lights up front.


My trunk light functions fine, I'm assuming that this problem is only for the pre faced lifted models. 

PS. my battery is working fine, everything works well with these leds beside the very very very dim dome light problem that I reported in my initial review. But it doesn't bug me so I give these leds a 9 out of 10.

Thanks!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

I have a set of dual trunk cable for sale if anyone want to buy. PM me.


----------



## r32nj (Aug 26, 2007)

Is there a website that sells this "dual trunk cable harness"? I would like to see what it looks like and how it is installed. Where does the wire get run? Under the carpet?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

r32nj said:


> Is there a website that sells this "dual trunk cable harness"? I would like to see what it looks like and how it is installed. Where does the wire get run? Under the carpet?


runs under the channel where the rear hatch hooks onto

www.oemmods.com


----------



## G26 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good News! 

My non-functioning trunk LED issue has been resolved. The fix was just as I thought, all that was needed was a buld with a higher impedance. Replace the rear trunk light with a T10 Wedge Base White LED Bulb - No Collar - *Canbus* ES#2526289 (Ziza Mfg. Part#: PLT1055050WHTA1). Good luck. 

I'll call ECS customer service tomorrow when they open and let them know what worked for me, and that they may need to make this adjustment to their kits.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

G26 said:


> Good News!
> 
> My non-functioning trunk LED issue has been resolved. The fix was just as I thought, all that was needed was a buld with a higher impedance. Replace the rear trunk light with a T10 Wedge Base White LED Bulb - No Collar - *Canbus* ES#2526289 (Ziza Mfg. Part#: PLT1055050WHTA1). Good luck.
> 
> I'll call ECS customer service tomorrow when they open and let them know what worked for me, and that they may need to make this adjustment to their kits.


You'd think a company wouldn't have issues with accessories for a car that has been out a while :facepalm:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

so, have these issues with these been rectified? the more and more I hear about Ziza bulbs, the less interested I am in buying them.


----------



## Undercrwn (Nov 5, 2012)

I plugged in the trunk led and it doesn't even fit all the way down since the plastic part of the new led hits the metal. It doesn't even turn on at all or anything.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone having issues with our LED kits please call our customer service at 1-800-924-5172 ex 134

They will get you taken care of. 

Jason


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just a quick update this kit I ordered fits and performs fine, my battery is still functioning properly. If you do not know what I'm talking about please see my previous review post for this product.

Thanks!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-Kits!!&p=79094293&viewfull=1#post79094293


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back! :thumbup:

Jason


----------



## Undercrwn (Nov 5, 2012)

UPDATE: To get the ones in the Trunk and Glovebox to fit in my 2009 A3, I had to pry the metal fittings to get the bulb to fit inside due to the large plastic surround on the bulb. They should re-design this so others don't have to do so. OTherwise it works great so far.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back. :thumbup:

Jason


----------

